

Google I/O Android App - jamessun
https://github.com/google/iosched

======
TeeWEE
Guys, the folder structure is normal for gradle android projects.

I like this project, because it combines appengine, cloudstorage, android &
android wear all together.

As you can see it also has a server component which reads the .json files from
cloud storage of updated schedules. At least that is what i understand from it
after looking around for 5 minutes.

It also contains a GCM (cloud messasing) implementation.

All in all, its a very cool that google open sourced this.

~~~
on_and_off
It is extremely good to have this kind of project.

There are not many places when you can have a look at how real apps (ie apps
that are not trivial and deployed to real users) are architectured.

For this kind of real project with some scale, yes you are going to have a
couple of libraries, a wear app and some flavors. Also, the structure is
pretty much intended to be abstracted by Android Studio.

------
amolgupta
The best part is the build.gradle files. They clearly show how to setup debug
and release builds , multiple flavours , annotation pre-processing, multiple
apks, etc. Something that took me 2 days to import my project from eclipse to
studio. Very handy for all app developers who want to switch to gradle. Also,
be sure not to release any app build with SDK v21 as it would be rejected by
Google play.

------
merqumab
I'm a bit disappointed there are no tests. I've always wondered how Google
handles testing on internal Android projects (especially since it's a bit of a
sore spot for Android [1]). It would've been great to see a "real world",
official example.

[1] [https://github.com/JakeWharton/gradle-android-test-
plugin#de...](https://github.com/JakeWharton/gradle-android-test-
plugin#deprecated)

------
ardahal
Quite interesting to see that Google released it on Github rather than using
Google code hosting like they've done in the past [1].

[1] [https://code.google.com/p/iosched/](https://code.google.com/p/iosched/)
IO 2013 app.

~~~
aceperry
Github is a much more social and connected platform than google code. Easier
to find and fork projects and more of a neutral venue where different
technologies can co-exist. Another interesting thing is that a lot of the
google developers are on stackoverflow, which isn't google centric, but is
very accessible as well.

------
cliveowen
Am I the only one who finds the layout of the Android app extremely
complicated? Folders upon folders, how can you make your head around the
various parts?

~~~
rubiquity
Yeah, as a developer this immediately intimidates me and I just move on. I
thought we were out of the ages of "high ceremony" application structures.
Apparently not.

~~~
ohsnapman
Wait, really? Maybe if you come from writing Bash scripts.

~~~
rubiquity
Hah. I did not realize there were multiple projects in a single repo. My bad.

------
aceperry
It's a slick app. Looks a lot like the windows phone interface though.

